# Question about PM options



## shesulsa (Feb 15, 2005)

There used to be, and now upon rare occasion appears, a "reply" button on PMs I receive.  But for some time now I only have the option to "Forward" and "Quote".  Am I missing something?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 15, 2005)

The "Brain Trust" behind vB combined the REPLY and QUOTE buttons.  Kinda bugs me too.


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 15, 2005)

Big Brother lives.  Thanks, Bob.


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 15, 2005)

You Lucky Duck Georgia~!

I've Never Ever had a reply button ~!  

*sniffs indignantly*


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 15, 2005)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> I've Never Ever had a reply button ~!


  :xtrmshock


----------

